# Breakthrough Temporary Cure That Truly Works



## Demond (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi All,

Allow me to first, express my most deep sincere apologies for how harsh the realities of coping with dp/dr may seem at times. I have been dealing with this since I was in high school, I am 24 and approaching 6 years of having dp/dr. I am married to a beautiful woman who supports me and am very blessed. I have a grateful journal I write in every morning and night, I meditate every morning and night, I read and pray every morning and night and I exercise like a damn uncontrollable animal. This a system that I use and have found to help me the most as far as coping with Dp/Dr. I occasionally smoke or eat edibles like a complete idiot. I intent on stopping soon, and I have recently became a pescatarian. Thank you all within this community for helping people who actually understand what it is like.

I am prescribed 5mg of Zolpidem, also referred to as ambian. It is considered as an hypnotic style of drug that is intended for the use of helping those with difficulties sleeping at night. I first found out the wonders of this drug long ago in high-school... Long story short, this drug has been the gateway for my freedom and regaining control over my emotions and senses. I feel normal again, I am in the moment, feeling present, I can express myself. I feel the senses of my arms, they feel like they actually belong to me when I move them. Instead of a type of command TO move them. I take 5mg of Zolpidem it takes roughly 30 min for it to start to have an effect which, as explained, is everything I have been wishing for. To gain control over my life again. Sadly, the effect only lasts for 15-30 minuets and is incorporated with a light hypnotic kind of high. That is when I begin to feel tired which is its main purpose to be used. The Symptons with dp/dr are sometimes more challenging to cope with the day after.

I have recently been prescribed 5mg of Zolpidem Tartrate, I am not exactly positive on the difference between Zolpidem as the effects are the same however, I feel less of the hypnotic effect and more of a total freedom from the Dp/Dr and the best thing is, It last for nearly two hours. It literally feels as if I never had dp/dr. I realize this is a temporary fix, a band-aid over the wound however, the two hours of freedom and control can at times literally be the highlight of my entire week coping with dp/dr and it gives me hope that my mind is not in someway broken or unfix-able and that it is possible for me to be "regular" once again. Thank you all for reading and I of coarse recommend speaking with a licensed physician before trying it on your own.

God bless all your hearts, hang in there!


----------

